# Financial for student visa



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,

My sister is planning to study in canada next year. I have a quick question in regards to her study.

Since she has to show a 6 month bank balance to get a student visa; just wondering what are the requirements for this financial?

Who can show the bank financials on behalf of her other than 1st blood relative?

Is that alright if my wife shows her Fixed deposit as a bank financial for my sister? will that work?

Kindly let me know.

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You sister plans to come here to study but doesn't have the money to do so?

If your wife is acting as a guarantor, there is a lot more involved than simply showing bank statements.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

colchar said:


> You sister plans to come here to study but doesn't have the money to do so?
> 
> If your wife is acting as a guarantor, there is a lot more involved than simply showing bank statements.



It’s about putting the money in the bank for 6 months! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Taken from:https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...y-canada/study-permit/get-documents.html#doc3

_Proof of financial support
You must prove that you can support yourself, and the family members who come with you, while you are in Canada.

You can prove your funds with

proof of a Canadian bank account in your name, if you've transferred money to Canada
Guaranteed Investment Certificate (GIC) from a participating Canadian financial institution
proof of a student or education loan from a bank
your bank statements for the past 4 months
a bank draft that can be converted to Canadian dollars
proof you paid tuition and housing fees
a letter from the person or school giving you money or
proof of funding paid from within Canada, if you have a scholarship or are in a Canadian-funded educational program_


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Taken from:https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...y-canada/study-permit/get-documents.html#doc3
> 
> _Proof of financial support
> You must prove that you can support yourself, and the family members who come with you, while you are in Canada.
> ...



That’s more helpful. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

IF your sister doesn't have the money to cover her studies here, what is she going to do here to earn her money? Legal jobs here won't cover the cost.


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

EVHB said:


> IF your sister doesn't have the money to cover her studies here, what is she going to do here to earn her money? Legal jobs here won't cover the cost.



Was talking about the certain amount you have to show in your bank. We are not talking about covering tuition fees. Thanks for your concern though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Was talking about the certain amount you have to show in your bank. We are not talking about covering tuition fees. Thanks for your concern though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The point is that your sister doesn't seem to have the money to finance her studies and her stay in Canada, so why is she even bothering to try coming here?


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

colchar said:


> The point is that your sister doesn't seem to have the money to finance her studies and her stay in Canada, so why is she even bothering to try coming here?



The whole point of this thread is to get the information of the bank financials. Certainly she has enough money, all I’m asking about the money she needs to put in the bank for 5-6 months which is an idle money. Not sure what made you think like that. Hope that makes sense to you now. Anyways, I already got my answer, so yeh not arguing with you anymore. Peace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

